# Engine Error?



## osiecki (May 25, 2004)

Well, I was playing source and it crashed to desktop. Then an error popped up and the window was labelled "Engine Error."

"Internal driver error in IDirect3DDevice9:resent()"

that's what it said. I'm not sure what that means either.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If your game settings are tweaked up, set them at a default level. Make sure you are using the latest DirectX engine.


----------



## osiecki (May 25, 2004)

k, ill check that.


----------

